# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  ما هي الطريقة المثلى في تعلم الفصاحة والخطابة بسلاسة مطلقة والكتب المؤلفة في ذلك؟

## طاهر مراد الجزائري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبكاته احي كل الاعضاء والزوار اطلب من الاخوة الكرام ان يرشدوني الى الطريقة المثلى في تعلم الفصاحة والخطابة بسلاسة مطلقة وماهي الكتب المساعدة على ذلك . أسال الله عزوجل ان يوفقني واياكم لكل خير وشكرا.

----------


## أبو المظفر الشافعي

أولاً: القرآن ثم القرآن ثم القرآن.
ثانيا: عليك بقراءة الكتب الأدبية بصوت مرتفع.
ولا غنى لك عن شخص يسمعك ويعطيك رأيه في كلامك.
والله أعلم.

----------


## طاهر مراد الجزائري

شكرا لك يااخي ابو المظفر الشافعيواحسن الله اليك هل ترشدني الى بعض الكتب الادبية التي فيها لغة قوية وشكرا لك .

----------


## أبو المظفر الشافعي

عليك أخي الكريم بكتب الشيخ علي الطنطاوي.
وكتب العقاد.
وإذا أردت الخطابة فعليك بالمقامات, وليكن بقربك شرح لها ليحل لك ألفاظها.

----------


## طاهر مراد الجزائري

شكرا لك ياأخي

----------


## معاذ احسان العتيبي

بورك فيكم , وأزيدكم كلاما وتقريراً : 

1" حفظ القرآن بمعرفة ألفاظه وشرحها وتفسيرها . 
2" السنة النبوية , فمحمد عليه السلام العربي الفصيح , وأصحابه الشعراء والخطباء والبلغاء كمعاوية الداهية وعمرو بن العاص الأرطبون . 
3" إتقان الكلام , كتعلّم النحو والإعراب , والشعر الفصيح وحفظه كديوان المتنبي , وسماع أهل البلاغة الفصحاء كالشيخ علي القرني والشيخ عبد الحميد كشك . 
4" قراءة الكتب الأدبية المليئة بالفوائد والقصص والنوادر وفصاحة الكلم الأصيل , تقرأه وحدك بصوت مرتفع أو على شيخ له معرفة وطليعة قوية في هذا الفن , وبمعرفة كبيرة في الكلمات اللغوية الأصيلة وحفظها وكثرة استعاملها , وحفظ الأمثال وفهمها . ومن أمثلة الكتب : 
(1) البيان والتبيين للجاحظ .      (2) الكامل لابن المبرّد .  (3) العقد الفريد (بنوعه حقاً) لابن عبد ربه .  (4) المقامات 

وذلك مثل "مقامات الحريري"  فغيها كلام ساحر إلقاءها خطبة أكثر من رائع . كقوله -رحمه الله- ينحصح الخلان ويذم الدنيا : 

أيّها السّادِرُ في غُلَوائِهِ. السّادِلُ ثوْبَ خُيَلائِهِ. الجامِحُ في جَهالاتِهِ. الجانِحُ الى خُزَعْبِلاتِه. إلامَ تسْتَمرُّ على غَيّكَ. وتَستَمْرئُ مرْعَى بغْيِكَ؟ وحَتّامَ تتَناهَى في زهوِكَ. ولا تَنْتَهي عن لَهوِكَ؟ تُبارِزُ بمَعصِيَتِكَ. مالِكَ ناصِيَتِكَ! وتجْتَرِئُ بقُبْحِ سيرَتِك. على عالِمِ سَريرَتِكَ! وتَتَوارَى عَن قَريبِكَ. وأنتَ بمَرْأى رَقيبِكَ! وتَستَخْفي مِن ممْلوكِكَ وما تَخْفى خافِيَةٌ على مَليكِكَ! أتَظُنُّ أنْ ستَنْفَعُكَ حالُكَ. إذا آنَ ارتِحالُكَ؟ أو يُنْقِذُكَ مالُكَ. حينَ توبِقُكَ أعمالُكَ؟ أو يُغْني عنْكَ ندَمُكَ. إذا زلّتْ قدَمُكَ؟ أو يعْطِفُ عليْكَ معشَرُكَ. يومَ يضُمّكَ مَحْشَرُكَ؟ هلاّ انتَهَجْتَ مَحَجّةَ اهتِدائِكَ. وعجّلْتَ مُعالجَةَ دائِكَ. وفَلَلْتَ شَباةَ اعتِدائِكَ. وقدَعْتَ نفْسَكَ فهِيَ أكبرُ أعدائِكَ؟ أما الحِمام ميعادُكَ. فما إعدادُكَ؟ وبالمَشيبِ إنذارُكَ. فما أعذارُكَ؟ وفي اللّحْدِ مَقيلُكَ. فما قِيلُكَ؟ وإلى اللّه مَصيرُكَ. فمَن نصيرُكَ؟ طالما أيْقَظَكَ الدّهرُ فتَناعَسْتَ. وجذَبَكَ الوعْظُ فتَقاعَسْتَ! وتجلّتْ لكَ العِبَرُ فتَعامَيْتَ. وحَصْحَصَ لكَ الحقُّ فتمارَيْتَ. وأذْكَرَكَ الموتُ فتَناسَيتَ. وأمكنَكَ أنْ تُؤاسِي فما آسيْتَ! تُؤثِرُ فِلساً توعِيهِ. على ذِكْرٍ تَعيهِ. وتَختارُ قَصْراً تُعْليهِ. على بِرٍ تُولِيهِ. وتَرْغَبُ عَنْ هادٍ تَسْتَهْدِيهِ. الى زادٍ تَستَهْديهِ. وتُغلِّبُ حُبّ ثوبٍ تشْتَهيهِ. على ثوابٍ تشْتَريهِ. يَواقيتُ الصِّلاتِ. أعْلَقُ بقَلبِكَ منْ مَواقيتِ الصّلاةِ. ومُغالاةُ الصَّدُقاتِ. آثَرُ عندَكَ من مُوالاةِ الصَّدَقاتِ. وصِحافُ الألْوانِ. أشْهى إلَيْكَ منْ صَحائِفِ الأدْيانِ. ودُعابَةُ الأقْرانِ. آنَسُ لكَ منْ تِلاوَةِ القُرْآنِ! تأمُرُ بالعُرْفِ وتَنتَهِكُ حِماهُ. وتَحْمي عنِ النُّكْرِ ولا تَتحاماهُ! وتُزحزِحُ عنِ الظُلْمِ ثمْ تغْشاهُ. وتخْشَى الناسَ واللهُ أحقُّ أنْ تخْشاهُ! ثمّ أنْشَدَ:
تباً لطالِبِ دُنْيا ... ثَنى إلَيها انصِبابَهْ
ما يسْتَفيقُ غَراماً ... بها وفَرْطَ صَبابَهْ
ولوْ دَرى لَكفَاهُ ... مما يَرومُ صُبابَهْ
وقوله : 
يا خاطِبَ الدّنيا الدّنِيّةِ إنّها ... شرَكُ الرّدى وقَرارَةُ الأكدارِ
دارٌ متى ما أضْحكتْ في يومِها ... أبْكَتْ غداً بُعْداً لها منْ دارِ
وإذا أظَلّ سَحابُها لم ينتَقِعْ ... منْه صدًى لجَهامِهِ الغرّارِ
غاراتُها ما تنْقَضي وأسيرُها ... لا يُفتَدى بجلائِلِ الأخْطارِ
كمْ مُزْدَهًى بغُرورِها حتى بَدا ... متمَرّداً مُتجاوِزَ المِقْدارِ
قلَبَتْ لهُ ظهْرَ المِجَنّ وأولَغَتْ ... فيهِ المُدى ونزَتْ لأخْذِ الثّارِ
فارْبأ بعُمرِكَ أن يمُرّ مُضَيَّعاً ... فيها سُدًى من غيرِ ما استِظهارِ
واقطَعْ علائِقَ حُبّها وطِلابِها ... تلْقَ الهُدى ورَفاهَةَ الأسْرارِ
وارْقُبْ إذا ما سالَمتْ من كيدِها ... حرْبَ العَدى وتوثُّبَ الغَدّارِ
واعْلَمْ بأنّ خُطوبَها تفْجا ولوْ ... طالَ المدى ووَنَتْ سُرى الأقدارِ .

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

طلبت فحقّ على إخوانك الجواب فما مثلك يردّ له طلب كيف واسمك ينبيء عن كريم أصلك وطيب معدنك فعليك بالجّد وترك الكسل ودخول الأمور من أبوابها وأن لا يعجزّك الجبل فتخيّم عند الوادي وقد ذكّرني طلبك بالعلاّمة البشير رحمه الله فقد ذكر المخرج في أبلغ إشارة وأوجز عبارة وما حديثه عن عمّه وأثره في بناء شخصيته عنّا ببعيد وإن شئت فقد أجاب المنفلوطي على مثل سؤالك في (كامله) فاطلبه من مقدمته فإنه نفيس ..

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

هنا فائدة:
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=4383

----------


## أبو يوسف الحلبي

كيف تعالج ضعفك اللغوي؟
يقول الشاعر / عبدالرحمن صالح العشماوي :
قال صاحبي: سمعت من عدد من الأشخاص أنَّ لديك وصفةً نادرةً لعلاج الضعف اللغوي، وأنَّ هذه الوصفة ذاتُ أثرٍ فعَّالٍ تجعل مَنْ يستخدمها قادراً على التعامل الجيد مع اللغة العربية نطقاً وكتابةً خلال ستة شهور أو أقل، وأنَّ عدداً من الناس قد حصل على هذه النتيجة المذهلة، وحرصاً على صحة هذه المعلومة أردتُ أن آخذ الخبر اليقين من مصدره، فما آفةُ الأخبار إلا رواتها، فهل هذا الذي سمعته صحيح؟ مع أنني لا أستبعدُ المبالغةَ فيما سمعت. 
قلت له: أشكركَ - أولاً - على حرصك الجميل على التثبُّت من الخبر حتى لا تنضمَّ إلى رُواة وكالة (قالوا، ويقولون) الذين يتسابقون إلى نقل ما يسمعون وهم لا يعون، وأُقدِّرُ - ثانياً - صراحتك في إبداء ما في نفسك تجاه هذا الخبر وأنك لا تستبعد المبالغة فيه. أمَّا ما سمعت من نقل عني في هذا الموضوع فهو صحيح، وسأشرحه لك بشيء من التفصيل الذي يوضح لك الصورة 
- بإذن الله عز وجل - وإليك البيان: 
لعلنا جميعاً نتفق على وجود ضعفٍ لغويٍّ عامٍ عندنا نحن العرب في هذا العصر في معرفتنا بلغة القرآن الكريم نطقاً وكتابةً، وأنَّ هذا الضعف قد انتشر حتى أصبح هو الأصل، وأنَّه مرضٌ من الأمراض التي تحتاج إلى دواء، وأنَّه من أسباب تخلُّف الأمة، وتذبذبها وانهزامها نفسياً أمام الآخرين، ولعلنا نتفق كذلك أنه ما من مرض إلا وله دواء أوجده الله سبحانه وتعالى، وإنما يستفحل المرض حينما يستسلم له الناس ولا يبحثون عن الدواء الذي يزيله، ويريح الناس منه، ولعلنا نتفق أيضاً أن إيمان المريض بحالته واقتناعه بوجود دواءٍ لمرضه، وحرصه على بذل الأسباب لعلاج ذلك المرض من أهم أسباب العلاج الناجع، وما دام الأمر كذلك فإنَّ علاج (الضعف اللغوي) يتمثَّل في طريقة الاغتسال اللغوي التي سمعت عنها، وسألتني عن صحة ما سمعت، فدفعتني إلى كتابة هذه السطور لبيانها، وقد جرَّبت هذه الطريقة مع عددٍ من الإخوة والأخوات فكانت ناجحةً نجاحاً كبيراً، ولا بأس أن أقول: (نجاحاً فتَّاكاً) بلغة الإعلانات التجارية هذه الأيام، مع الفرق الشاسع بين النتائج الإيجابية لوصفتنا اللغوية، والنتائج السلبية لكثيرٍ مما تدعيه الإعلانات التجارية. 
وإليك الوصفة اللغوية الناجحة: 
اذهبْ - مشكوراً - إلى المكتبة واقتنِ واحداً من الكتب التالية: 
الكامل في اللغة والأدب للمبرد، أو أدب الكاتب لابن قتيبة، 
أو البيان والتبيين للجاحظ، أو الأمالي لأبي علي القالي، 
أو سحر البلاغة وسرُّ البراعة لأبي منصور الثعالبي؛ 
وإذا أردت أن تكرم نفسك أكثر فاقتنِ هذه الكتب كلَّها لتكون نواةً لمكتبتك اللغوية الأدبية، وخذْ واحداً من هذه الكتب وأنا أُفضِّلُ أن يكون 
(الكامل في اللغة والأدب للمبرد) لأن تجاربي مع بعض الإخوة والأخوات كانت مع هذا الكتاب وكانت ناجحةً جداً. 
ابدأْ بقراءة صفحاتٍ من هذا الكتاب - بحسب قدرتك - بصوتٍ مرتفع كأنك تقرأ على أشخاصٍ جالسينَ معك، مراعياً في قراءتك جميع الحركات الموجودة على الكلمات، وانطلق في هذه (القراءة التطبيقية) يومياً دون انقطاع، وإذا استطعت أن تقرأ أحياناً على شخص له دراية باللغة الفحصى فذلك أفضل، ولكنه ليس بشرط واجب التحقيق، وهنا ستجد النتيجة المذهلة بعد انتهائك من قراءة الكتاب، حيث ستشعر بأنَّ النطق السليم قد أصبح سجيَّةً لك، وأنك ستراعي حركات الإعراب على أصولها حتى وإنْ كنتَ لا تعرف سببها، وأنك ستشعر بثقتك بنفسك، وبنشوة النجاح، وباطمئنانك حينما تلقي أمام أحدٍ خطاباً، أو كلمةً، لأنك قد داويت لسانك من الضعف اللغوي الذي كان يُشْعِرُكَ بالرهبة والارتباك، وإذا أضفت إلى هذه القراءة التطبيقية، كتابة بعض ما تقرأ بيدك لتدريب قلمك على الكتابة الصحيحة فسوف تجد طريقاً سهلاً للتخلُّص من أخطائك الأسلوبية، والإملائية، وهنا يتحقق لك (الاغتسال اللغوي) من أَوضار ودنس الضعف اللغوي المنتشر في عالمنا العربي. 
ما فائدة ذلك؟ 
ستجيب أنت عن السؤال بوضوح حينما تصل إلى هذه النتيجة المذهلة التي توصلك إليها القراءة التطبيقية. 
سكت صاحبي قليلاً ثم قال: سأبدأ على بركة الله
ــــــــ
منقول للفائدة.
ملاحظة : إلتمس الحذر حين قراءة كتب الجاحظ لعقيدته الإعتزالية.

----------


## أبو قتادة العماني

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*


*( مشاركة بسيطة )*


*ومن الكتب المفيدة والمعينة على الفصاحة – بإذن الله تعالى-: كتاب (**كوكبة الخطب المنيفة من منبر الكعبة الشريفة**)*


*للشيخ/ عبدالرحمن السديس – حفظه الله تعالى –*


*وهو عبارة عن مجموعة من خطب المسجد الحرام في مواضيع مختلفة بأسلوب فصيح.*


** * **

----------


## طاهر مراد الجزائري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته والله يا اخواني لقد اثلجتم قلبي بأجابتكم على سوألي وكانت اجباتكم رائعة جدا وثرية بالمعلومات واشكر كل من الاخوة- أبو المظفر الشافعي, العاصمي من الجزائر ,معاذ احسان العتيبي ,أمجد الفلسطيني ,أبو يوسف الحلبي , أبو قتادة العماني   شكرا جزيلا.

----------


## عبد المنعم أحمد

اخي الكريم هناك رسالة نافعة للشيخ محمد ابراهيم الحمد بعنوان الارتقاء بالكتابة وهي مفيدة جدا

----------


## أمة الله الجزائرية

كيف السبيل إلى أن أكون أديبا يُشهد له بالإجادة وكيف أتقن فن الأدب ؟
فأقول :
ليس هناك وصفة سحرية تجعل منك كاتبا بليغا يشار إليه بالبنان ، أو خلطة تصل بك إلى العنان ، وإنما هناك أمور تجعل منك التدرج شيئا فشيئا بالمحاولة وعليك بــ :
*1 – حفظ القرآن الكريم أو شيئا منه ومداومة مطالعته :* الذي يرفع من اهتم به ، ويقيم اعوجاج الألسن والأفكار ...
وقد روي أن نافع بن عبد الحارث لقي عمر بعسفان . وكان عمر يستعمله على مكة . فقال : من استعملت على أهل الوادي ؟ فقال : ابن أبزى . قال : ومن ابن أبزى ؟ قال : مولى من موالينا . قال : فاستخلفت عليهم مولى ؟ قال : إنه قارئ لكتاب الله عز وجل . وإنه عالم بالفرائض . قال عمر : أما إن نبيكم صلى الله عليه وسلم قد قال " إن الله يرفع بهذا الكتاب أقواما ويضع به آخرين " . 
وصح عنه عليه الصلاة والسلام أنه قال : 
مثل المؤمن الذي يقرأ القرآن كمثل الأترجة ، ريحها طيب وطعمها طيب . ومثل المؤمن الذي لا يقرأ القرآن كمثل التمرة ، لا ريح لها وطعمها حلو . ومثل المنافق الذي يقرأ القرآن مثل الريحانة ، ريحها طيب وطعهما مر . ومثل المنافق الذي لا يقرأ القرآن كمثل الحنظلة ، ليس لها ريح وطعمها مر " 

*2- حفظ مجموعة من الحديث النبوي الشريف :* فقد صح عنه عليه الصلاة والسلام قوله " - فضلت على الأنبياء بست : أعطيت جوامع الكلم . ونصرت بالرعب . وأحلت لي الغنائم . وجعلت لي الأرض طهورا ومسجدا . وأرسلت إلى الخلق كافة . وختم بي النبيون . وبلاغته – عليه الصلاة والسلام – ظاهرة في أحاديثه ولا نحتاج إلى تمثيل لكثرته 

*3 – حفظ عيون الشعر العربي* كـــ :
المعلقات 
فتح الكبير المتعال ، إعراب المعلقات العشر الطوال . الشيخ محمد علي طه الدرة1.rar
فتح الكبير المتعال ، إعراب المعلقات العشر الطوال . الشيخ محمد علي طه الدرة2.rar
الأصمعيات 
المفضليات 
جمهرة أشعار العرب
الحماسة لأبي تمام
حماسة البحتري
معجم أجمل ما كتب شعراء العربية.rar

*4 – إتقان علوم العربية أو ما يقوّم اعوجاج اللسان :* وجمعها الشاعر في قوله :
نحو وصرف عروض بعده لغة ... ثم اشتقاق وقول الشعر إنشاء
كذا المعاني بيان الخط قافية ... تاريخ هذا لعلم العرب إحصاء

*5 – مداومة النظر في الكتب الأدبية المعتبرة* ومنها : 
أدب الكاتب ابن قتيبة محقق مفهرس ومعلق عليه.rar
الجاحظ..البيان والتبيين..مع الشرح والتحقيق.rar
عيون الأخبار لابن قتيبة 
الأغاني لأبي فرج الأصفهاني
العقد الفريد لابن عبد ربه 
الكامل في اللغة والأدب للمبرد 
الأمالي لأبي علي القالي
المستطرف في كل فن مستظرف للأبشيهي 
زهر الآداب للحصري 
العمدة لابن رشيق
الشعر والشعراء لابن قتيبة 
نقد الشعر لقدامة بن جعفر
جواهر الأدب-أحمد الهاشمي.zip
الوساطة للجرجاني
الموازنة للآمدي 

تلك كانت إشارات ومفاتيح فإن وفقت فمن الله وإن كان العكس فمن نفسي والشيطان 
وصلى الله وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## عبد الرحمن الفقيه

السلام عليكم

استمع إلى إلقاء عبد الرحمن العشماوي وأيضًا تميم البرغوثي

فقد تستفيد..

----------


## يزيد الموسوي

بارك الله فيكم جميعا
اضافة الى ما قاله الاخوة الافاضل
وتأكيد على القرآن ثم القرآن ثم القرآن 
لا بد من الاستماع إلى التلاوة الصحيحة ولا تحاول أن تقرأ فيه بنفسك إلا بعد أن تستمع إلى التلاوة المضبوطة
وإلا تعلمت خطأ وبنيت على خواء
واقرأ ما شئت من كتب التراث التراث فقط واياك وكتب المحدثين فكتبهم مليئة بالأخطاء لا طنطاوي ولا المنفلوطي ولا غيرهما
عليك بالنبع الثر تراثنا العظيم
لكن كن على حذر 
من العقائد الفاسدة فستجد اعتزالا عند الجاحظ وتشيعا عند ابن عبدربه في العقد الفريد وقدرية وجبرية وإرجاء وغيرها فتنبه
وإياك أن تتعلم اللغة من المسلسلات فلا قيمة لها من الناحية اللغوية وحتى التاريخية

----------


## ابو نسيبة

القرآن أولا قبل كل شئ من اجل النطق الصحيح على الاقل 

وجزاكم الله خيرا موضوع مفيد

----------


## ناصرالرسول

القرآن ثم القرآن ثم القرآن
يقول الله تبارك وتعالى :( قرآنا عربيا غير ذي عوج لعلهم يتقون) 
ويقول :( ذلك الكتاب لاريب فيه هدى للمتقين )
ويقول : *( نحن نقص عليك أحسن القصص بما أوحينا إليك هذا القرآن  وإن كنت من قبله لمن الغافلين )* وفي قوله عز وجل : *(  يا أهل الكتاب قد جاءكم رسولنا يبين لكم كثيراً مما كنتم تخفون من الكتاب  ويعفو عن كثير ، قد جاءكم من الله نور وكتاب مبين يهدي به الله من اتبع  رضوانه سبل السلام ويخرجهم من الظلمات إلى النور بإذنه ويهديهم إلى صراط  مستقيم )* . وفي قوله : *( فمن اتبع  هداي فلا يضل ولا يشقى ومن أعرض عن ذكري فإن له معيشة ضنكاً ونحشره يوم  القيامة أعمى )* وفي قوله عز وجل :* (  كتاب عزيز لا يأتيه الباطل من بين يديه ولا من خلفه تنزيل من حكيم حميد )* وفي  قوله سبحانه :* ( إنا نحن نزلنا الذكر وإنا له لحافظون )* .
ثم سنة المصطفى صلوات ربي وسلامه عليه , حيث يقول: *(  ألا إني أوتيت الكتاب ومثله معه )* وفي قوله :* ( خيركم من تعلم  القرآن وعلمه )* وقوله : *( لا حسد إلا في اثنتين : رجل آتاه الله  القرآن فهو يتلوه آناء الليل وآناء النهار ورجل آتاه الله مالاً فهو ينفقه  آناء الليل وآناء النهار )
ثم تعلم النحو والبلاغة وقراءة أشعار العرب القدامى ....
والله أعلم
*

----------

